# "GFCI" means "waterproof"



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

I see it a lot when a weatherproof bubble cover has broken off, leaving the receptacle open to the elements. But, when I was at a local high school today, I noticed that they had multiple outdoor receptacles - normal (not WR) GFCIs - that just had normal indoor faceplates (some looked like they used to have bubble covers that are broken off).

It seems like whoever put them in seems to think that if you take a weatherproof box and slap in a GFCI, then water will magically be too scared to touch the receptacle.

Took a couple pics just for fun (at least the receptacle on the left it looks like it used to have a weatherproof cover attached)




















A lot of the snow has melted, but a week or so ago, I'd bet that it was covering the receptacle (it was that high at my house 10 minutes away).

Do you guys see stuff like this often?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like the emt entering into the top of the boxes is connected with setscrew offset connectors. In use covers won't fix that.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you mean that's not the proper way to install those?


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> It looks like the emt entering into the top of the boxes is connected with setscrew offset connectors. In use covers won't fix that.


Yeah, that too... I didn't pay attention to the type, I just noticed the offset connectors and figured someone didn't have an EMT bender.

Do public schools even hire real electricians or do they usually just have handyman/maintenance people do all the work? (I think I can figure out for this one)


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jhartz said:


> Do public schools even hire real electricians or do they usually just have handyman/maintenance people do all the work? (I think I can figure out for this one)



That's most definitely a school department handy hack. They hire real electricians to build the schools and then use their own people to ruin them.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> It looks like the emt entering into the top of the boxes is connected with setscrew offset connectors. In use covers won't fix that.



Well yes, the waterproofing properties of the GFCI radiate outward several feet. You can obtain full 3R rating on the run by landing the circuit on an arc fault breaker.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Well yes, the waterproofing properties of the GFCI radiate outward several feet....


 That's why there's no snow on the ground next to the building.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a school district handyman's work. That IS what they do. Go drive around to other schools and you will see this DIY style work everywhere.

You know they aren't just a DIYer though, and have graduated to handyman for one glaring reason; the ground is UP!


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> It looks like the emt entering into the top of the boxes is connected with setscrew offset connectors. In use covers won't fix that.


The emt is under the overhang so that's a dry location:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

jhartz said:


> Do you guys see stuff like this often?


Yes, I call it job security.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Missing and/or improper outdoor covers are one thing, but spend a winter on the Oregon Coast and you'll find that nothing is waterproof.

No matter how well you seal something up, eventually it will fill up with water. Standard procedure is to drill weep holes in everything that doesn't already have one.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Everyone is overlooking the fact that until the drink machines were moved these outlets were "weatherproof" per maintenance man international hack code book.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> ....No matter how well you seal something up, eventually it will fill up with water. Standard procedure is to drill weep holes in everything that doesn't already have one.


 I spent a long time trying and failing to make stuff water-tight before I realize the best bet is just to make sure it can't accumulate. Everything gets weep holes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jhartz said:


> Do you guys see stuff like this often?


Broken or missing covers, yes ......

~CS~


----------



## Sandman1110 (Nov 20, 2013)

erics37 said:


> Missing and/or improper outdoor covers are one thing, but spend a winter on the Oregon Coast and you'll find that nothing is waterproof.
> 
> No matter how well you seal something up, eventually it will fill up with water. Standard procedure is to drill weep holes in everything that doesn't already have one.


Hehe...and don't forget the sand


----------

